# vivarium light smell!



## kawasakigirl06 (Jul 20, 2010)

I brought a new lighting kit for my geckos wooden vivarium today.He has a heat mat,and the lighting was to help keep air temps up on colder days.Anyway,i installed the lighting,and about half an hour later i could smell something.I opened the vivarium,and there was a strong smell inside.I found out that the bulb is reflecting its heat back up and its warming the top of the vivarium,making it smell.Has anyone else had this problem,and any ideas what i could do?


----------



## groovedude (Oct 23, 2010)

couple of questions, which might help with replies.

picture of the viv? 
what bulb are you using?
how much ventilation do you have?

-Groovedude


----------



## kawasakigirl06 (Jul 20, 2010)

im using a komodo 50w red bulb,theres a vent at the top,across the length of the viv,and 2 vents at the bottom,each side.You can see them in the picture :2thumb: btw,the temperature looks low on the left side,because id moved the probe,and not put it back for the photo.:blush:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Bit hard to tell as I'm using my phone but it looks like you are using a convertor in the bulb holder, either that or it's an odd looking holder.
Is it made from plastic? A lot of the convertors available are only suited for led or very low wattage bulbs so it could be that causing the smell.
I tested an adapter using a 40w bulb in open air and it melted.


----------



## HIX (Jan 19, 2010)

I use ceramics for my snakes. i find both viv's get warm on top. They don't smell but ceramic bulbs have ceramic holders so no melting.

If its a warm wood smell don't worry. If its plastic the bulb holder geting to hot its not good enough for your bulb. Could be a problem..


----------



## groovedude (Oct 23, 2010)

i have to agree looks like you are using an adapter/converter for the bulb.. and im assuming thats a plastic socket as well.


----------



## gazzo (Mar 16, 2011)

Iv just started to run in my new 4x2x2 viv for my beardie and put in ceramic fittings 1 for ceramic heat for night and 1 for basking bulb.iv put the basking buld in the tank to day to get the temp right and the fitting really stinks the fitting is rated over 150wats the bulb is 100w the fitting is fitted to the top of the tank. Any idears??:2thumb:


----------

